# Roadside Finds, strictly when cycling.



## snorri (2 Nov 2015)

Yesterday I found a Stanley knife and today while enjoying a lunch break in the blazing I spotted a fallen poster for an event which had taken place in September. My first thought was just to take the laminated poster to the nearest litter bin, but then thought I might as well take home the steel rods which had supported the poster. It was a bit of a struggle securing them on the rear luggage rack. Goodness knows what I'll use them for, but if kept long enough, I'm sure they will prove useful.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Nov 2015)

A brand new saw. Bit of a squeeze and risked decapitating myself but managed to stuff it down the back of my jacket and cycle home with it. Lol


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> A brand new saw. Bit of a squeeze and risked decapitating myself but managed to stuff it down the back of my jacket and cycle home with it. Lol


Going equipped then?


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Nov 2015)

A thousand years ago whilst doing my paper round on my bike I saw something reflecting the sun in the long grass in a ditch. On investigation it was a large Old Hoborne tobacco tin, when I picked it up it rattled, inside was £3.65, a packet of ten cigarettes and a rather nice lighter. I threw the fags away, pocketed the cash and kept the lighter, I still have it 40 years later.

I wonder what it was doing there. 

Back in the seventies I was always finding gentleman's special interest magazines.


----------



## annedonnelly (2 Nov 2015)

A pair of kids wellies yesterday. Seemed a shame to leave them so I brought them home, gave them a quick wash and they'll go to the charity shop next time I'm passing.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2015)

12 years ago, about 200 yards from work, a bank tied bundle of notes.
£1 notes.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Nov 2015)

In the last few months...

Locks. Abus Chain Locks. Forever falling off folks bikes in cph.

A small artist's portfolio case. Very grateful very pretty mid 40's artist kissed me when I reunited her with it. I blushed deeply.

A briefcase. Belonging to someone who worked in the same office block as me but for a different company. He reacted like I'd stolen it from him.


----------



## simon.r (2 Nov 2015)

I'm _almost_ ashamed to admit to owning and wearing 3 items of 'roadkill' clothing. A t-shirt which I wear in bed, a rather nice M and S scarf and a Berghaus woolly hat. And my only snap-on tool, a stubby screwdriver.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2015)

User said:


> How long ago?


Irony wasn't lost on me either.


----------



## TVC (2 Nov 2015)

I normally only ever found money, I assume from peds fishing items out of their pockets. I found a wallet once, stopped to retrieve it, but it was completely empty, discarded by a pick pocket I should think.


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Nov 2015)

A yellow racing bike not long after I arrived in Denmark.

It must be about 1970s and was propped up against a hedge in the middle of nowhere for about 4 months. It was in a sad state, unlocked and flats on both tyres. It had probably stood there since the 70s.

I rescued it and fettled it.

13 years later it is still in use and being ridden by Jannies sister in law.


----------



## Bianchi boy (2 Nov 2015)

Screwdrivers, sockets (from socket sets) pliers, Sunday morning rides - cans of beer single shoes, money etc etc I'll have to do a carboot


----------



## stoatsngroats (2 Nov 2015)

A driving licence, returned to it's owner, and yesterday a Blazing Saddles cycle jersey, hung on a brick gate post - I considered cycling back to get it, but decided not to, as the rightful owner may return there....


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Nov 2015)

A wallet, a tenner, a smurf toy, various tools, a smart rear light, a catseye rear light and various other odds and sods.

Sounds like I am listing the prizes on the gadget show, lol.


----------



## Bodhbh (2 Nov 2015)

Only one thing - a high-vis tabard hanging in the hedge emblazoned with the initials WLDC..."West Lindsey District Council". I kept it and use it on the bike when I fancy a bit of binman chic.

Very regularly see pheasant roadkill - yet to have the nerve to bungie one to the rack and cycle home with it.

/edit - completely forgot - also one to find a wallet in the middle of the road, complete with 20 quid notes blowing out. Identified the owner and posted it thru his letter box. Which begs the question how the hell does a wallet end up in the middle of the road?!


----------



## Hugh Manatee (2 Nov 2015)

My own wheel nut was the best! Riding around a roundabout ten miles out and caught sight of a distinctive looking nut on the ground. It was mine! Lost a couple of weeks earlier. I noticed the 7's handling was feeling off and noticed two had worked loose. One was still in situ and the other one was gone.

What are the odds?


----------



## matiz (2 Nov 2015)

Out cycling back in 84 I spotted 3 pound notes flapping about in the gutter stopped off at Ladbrokes and stuck them on Abu Kadra in the November handicap at Doncaster the beast duly stormed in at 25/1 for a nice £78 pick up I also found a pension book and purse belonging to a old dear who I managed to trace and return them and cycling down the canal I found a handbag with empty purse passport and driving licence I phoned the number in the bag and the woman came to pick them up instead of thanking me I couldn't believe it when she asked what I had done with the missing money


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2015)

Not roadside, but in the road. Ran over someones foot.


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Nov 2015)

Just before i bought my road bike i used to ride my clapped out MTB to the allotment . One day at the traffic lights i was behind someone on a road bike and his wallet fell out of his back pocket , i stopped and picked the wallet up while calling him but he was off like a shot so i gave chase . By the time i caught him i was farked ! He was trying to talk to me to say thankyou but i was so out of breath i just wanted him to leave me alone .
Bet i'd smoke him now


----------



## AM1 (2 Nov 2015)

Saw some white dog poo the other day, not seen this stuff since the 1970's, is it making a comeback?


----------



## simongt (2 Nov 2015)

Pliers, long handled 'blackstuff' shovel, craft knife, single shoes/trainers, loads of work gloves. However, whenever I see fresh roadkill, I always pick up the corpse and place it into nearby bushes. That way it recycles naturally as oppose to being laminated into the tarmac. To me, it's respecting nature.


----------



## gbb (2 Nov 2015)

A nearly brand new Stanley general purpose saw, still in its scabbard on the side of the A141 near work.
In the past, an adjustable spanner, a pair of molegrips, bike computers a couple of times, both broken, ...
A dead fish, miles from anywhere, dropped by a heron perhaps...
A 26c I think tyre, a real old wierd size, brand new in its cellophane wrap...incredibly, my old single speed had exactly those tyres on..
A roadkill deer once, absolutely massive, in the ditch. 
Why is it, you occasionally see a fag packet and just know its not empty...and youre right.
And where do all the odd trainers come from...and where is its other half ?


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Nov 2015)

A while ago I found a wallet with no money in it, but still some bank cards, whilst cycling in Lings woods. When I got home, I walked the dog down to the local police station to hand it in. The first thing the receptionist says was " Your'e not leaving that dog here are you?????" 

Another time, I found some lovely family photos beside a burnt out car on a bridleway near here. I dropped them into the same local police station, with the details of the car, including reg details, hoping they would find their way back to the mother (presumably) of the children in the pics.


----------



## TissoT (2 Nov 2015)

Not that I ride around looking for valuables
I have found : A gold ring , pair of mitts , mini pump . cash notes .
Badger , rabbits ,bungee straps


----------



## PK99 (2 Nov 2015)

A body
Miscellaneous bike lights
A pair of very nice Oakley glasses
A pair of pliers, moments after they had destroyed my mates' tyre!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2015)

Appropriately enough, I found a multitool last year. So I appropriated it


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2015)

PK99 said:


> *A body*
> Miscellaneous bike lights
> A pair of very nice Oakley glasses
> A pair of pliers, moments after they had destroyed my mates' tyre!


Beats a coffin.


----------



## Moodyman (2 Nov 2015)

Several spanners, pair of pliers, mole grips, £5, 3 bungee cords (one brand new), Rixen Kaul lower anti-sway latch, numerous stainless steel washers, black elastic hair bands (they're great for added securing of bike lights).


----------



## shouldbeinbed (2 Nov 2015)

Screwdrivers, a hammer, a steering wheel & a kids road bike that was just a tad too small for my eldest so I left it with my LBS.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (2 Nov 2015)

Not sure if it counts as roadside but my dad had a single false tooth on a small plate. He lost it 1st day of our family camping holiday in the New Forest. Dismantled the tent and car and everywhere we could think of that we'd been : no sign of it.

On our last day we went for a pub lunch and guess what was lying in the chippings under our table.

All he did was sloosh it round in his beer a couple of times and then popped it back in.


----------



## flyingfish (2 Nov 2015)

Stopped at a junction, wondered why the road felt soft below my foot & found I was standing on a wallet


----------



## Saluki (2 Nov 2015)

Where we used to live, it was on the farm fields super highway. We used to find spuds, fairly regularly, on the way back home. Apples too.
We often find McDonalds coffee cups. We peel the coffee bean sticker off and then throw the cups in a bin. We've had several free cups of coffee courtesey of chucked away coffee cups being de-beaned. 
I have never found anything of proper value cycling. Jogging however...


----------



## ColinJ (3 Nov 2015)

A hardcore pornographic magazine lying open in the middle of the road on a climb on the Costa Blanca. I rode straight past it, but was later over taken by 3 young German riders, one of whom was riding no handed up the climb and describing points of interest in the mag to his mates!

A ten pound note. I saw sunlight reflecting off something in the dirt as a I did a mountain bike descent. I assumed that it was broken glass so I was watching carefully as I got closer. It turned out to be the banknote. Only the hologram was visible and the light was reflecting off that. I have no idea how it came to be half buried there. I picked it up and it paid for a Chinese takeaway and a pack of beer that night!

A new Gore skullcap in my size! (If not new, it was very lightly used. It had no marks on it and smelled very clean. They cost £18 at the time. I have been wearing it when out on the bike every winter since.)

A purse with several £20 and £10 notes in it, bank and credit cards, and a driving licence. I recognised the owner as a Spanish woman who lived a couple of houses away from my then girlfriend. The woman was very pleased when I turned up on her doorstep with it.

A 2 year old toddler. Well, _nearly_ found! The child had managed to toddle out into the road through an open door. I was going to dismount and lead him to safety but he took fright and toddled back into the house when he saw me approaching. I heard his sister telling him off as I rode by.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Nov 2015)

I was riding round Hammersmith Broadway and stopped at one of the six sets of lights in four lanes of very heavy traffic. looking down, I saw a twenty pound note lying three feet in front of me. Would the lights change while I went to trouser it? I agonised over whether or not my life was worth a bit more than a twenty, and reluctantly stayed in the saddle.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Nov 2015)

A girlfriend.

I picked her up at the traffic lights.

That will teach her to look next time.


----------



## screenman (3 Nov 2015)

Doggers on 3 occasions. And no I did not.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Nov 2015)

Just road kill.


----------



## berty bassett (3 Nov 2015)

a helmet and visor for when you chainsaw - that took some getting home ! 
i have a sad game i play of spotting stuff thrown in the ditches that would furnish your house . theres been beds ,tellies, fridges,settees etc. over the years i should think i could have furnished a street and the sad fact is people must load these onto a car - drive past the tips and dump in the countryside - i just dont understand


----------



## annedonnelly (3 Nov 2015)

Ooh, just remembered...

A racing pigeon. Managed to catch it and there was a phone number on its ring. Had to wait around until the owner drove up to collect it. Of course, it rained while I was waiting so I was stood there trying to keep the bird dry while I got soaked!


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Nov 2015)

All I find is thorns and tacks.


----------



## Tim Hall (3 Nov 2015)

Apart from the usual tools, I once found a wallet. No money in it but there was a driving licence. Went to the address shown to find the front door open and no one in. Fairly obvious that Bad Stuff had happened so dialled 999 and two policemen rolled up in quick time.


----------



## simon the viking (3 Nov 2015)

A week or so ago, I found a phone with a few credit cards...Didn't really want to stop, knowing it would delay me (how thoughtful am I...) but stopped rang the obvious number 'Mum' no answer.... so sent an email to the owner from it explaining I would take it home and try harder to ring someone he knew... but it was still fine complete with cards. then started to cycle again

5 minutes later it rang it was his girlfriend... they had been walking the dog and lost it so I cycled back and met them.... turns out they had walked past me while I was trying to call his mum, but he hadn't realised he had lost it that point...


----------



## ColinJ (3 Nov 2015)

[QUOTE 3985752, member: 9609"]Dog and Chain, I tried to carry it on the bike but it was a bit too heavy, went back and picked it up later, got £50 for it.[/QUOTE]
I was thinking what everybody else was thinking - that you are a canine kidnapper - but then I realised that there must be an alternative meaning. Google was once again my friend ...



Well, that's my 'something new' learned for today!


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Nov 2015)

A great big old ratchet wrench for lug nuts, a buff, an old 3 speed bicycle, 5 baby coyotes, and an under the saddle bag. Oh, and this time of year, a whole lot of corn cobs.


----------



## Sbudge (3 Nov 2015)

CarlP said:


> A thousand years ago whilst doing my paper round on my bike I saw something reflecting the sun in the long grass in a ditch. On investigation it was a large Old Hoborne tobacco tin, when I picked it up it rattled, inside was £3.65, a packet of ten cigarettes and a rather nice lighter. I threw the fags away, pocketed the cash and kept the lighter, I still have it 40 years later.
> 
> I wonder what it was doing there.
> 
> Back in the seventies I was always finding gentleman's special interest magazines.


Yes, I remember that period in the 70s too. I once had a very amusing Scout hike when we found one of those publications and proceeded, en masse, to read it while walking down the road looking like some bizarre perverted centipede!


----------



## robjh (3 Nov 2015)

a pheasant, a rabbit and a duck (all on different rides). Mmm, delicious.


----------



## Sbudge (3 Nov 2015)

A loaded revolver (S&W Airweight). It was a real pfaff to hand it in. Local police station wouldn't believe I'd just found it which struck me as quite daft otherwise why on earth was I handing it in!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Nov 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> 5 baby coyotes,


Did you take them to a rescue centre?


----------



## Rooster1 (3 Nov 2015)

I found a nice seasoned log to go in a stove or fire. I managed to shove it into the rear pocket and cycle home with it. Was toasty.
Net value was probably about 30 pence.


----------



## berty bassett (3 Nov 2015)

User said:


> Commercial vehicles that have to pay to use the tip.


only on certain days here and if you claim its from your own house then you are allowed in a certain amount of times just like cars . it can only be people who have no regard for the general state of the country


----------



## Dec66 (3 Nov 2015)

Not counting roadkill;

A few months ago; a £10 note near Chevening, made the climb up Star Hill that little bit more tolerable.

A few weeks ago; a Honda Civic Type R, wrapped around a lamppost on Croydon Road, Westerham.


----------



## screenman (3 Nov 2015)

A dog, she had been tied to a post and left, took months to get her back to health and we had her for another 7 years, cost me a fortune.


----------



## Glow worm (3 Nov 2015)

I've found a few wallets too which I've handed over to Plod. Plenty of grumble too. A couple of odd ones - one, a plastic bag stuffed full of dead rabbits and another time, a video I found in a hedge near Burnham Thorpe which, when I played it, turned out to be Dutch, and an hour or so of a man in leather whipping a rather large lady (also in leather). Not a word said between them, in fact they looked thoroughly bored. Just the sound of the lashing of the whip. Takes all sorts I suppose.


----------



## ANT 666 (3 Nov 2015)

You watched the whole hour?


----------



## screenman (3 Nov 2015)

Glow worm said:


> I've found a few wallets too which I've handed over to Plod. Plenty of grumble too. A couple of odd ones - one, a plastic bag stuffed full of dead rabbits and another time, a video I found in a hedge near Burnham Thorpe which, when I played it, turned out to be Dutch, and an hour or so of a man in leather whipping a rather large lady (also in leather). Not a word said between them, in fact they looked thoroughly bored. Just the sound of the lashing of the whip. Takes all sorts I suppose.



And you watched this boring video for how long?


----------



## Glow worm (3 Nov 2015)

screenman said:


> And you watched this boring video for how long?



I had high hopes for some improvement, hopes that were sadly dashed. Put it this way, I wouldnt' bother watching the sequal!


----------



## Dec66 (3 Nov 2015)

Glow worm said:


> I've found a few wallets too which I've handed over to Plod. Plenty of grumble too. A couple of odd ones - one, a plastic bag stuffed full of dead rabbits and another time, a video I found in a hedge near Burnham Thorpe which, when I played it, turned out to be Dutch, and an hour or so of a man in leather whipping a rather large lady (also in leather). Not a word said between them, in fact they looked thoroughly bored. Just the sound of the lashing of the whip. Takes all sorts I suppose.



Bugger, I wondered where I'd left my wedding video....


----------



## jay clock (3 Nov 2015)

This last Sunday https://instagram.com/p/9QuzwumS0z/?taken-by=julian_mccarthy

A couple of years back a passport


----------



## grellboy (3 Nov 2015)

At risk of lowering the tone (especially if any kids read this) weirdest thing I ever came across was a purple "marital aid" with straps, that I imagine you could strap on, perhaps! Was rather tempted to strap it on my handlebars, as some sort of rubber battering ram, but didn't know where it had been so left it in the gutter instead lol!


----------



## slowmotion (3 Nov 2015)

A motorcycle helmet in the middle of a busy road in Kensington. No body parts of the owner seemed to be attached but it was badly gashed from bouncing down the tarmac. I took it home and looked on Google about damaged helmets...and binned it.

I once found a bunch of keys in the gutter at a set of red lights. A Tesco loyalty card and a bike lock key were on it, amongst others. I knew that the police could trace the owner from the card so I took it to the next police station I passed.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Nov 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Did you take them to a rescue centre?


No, I'm quite sure ma and dads were around. I think I surprised the lot of them, and the parents faded into the brush. But if I would have tried to pick them up or something, there would have been some negative parental involvement. The babies were quite interested in my bicycle, but after a couple of minutes, I heard a yip, and they went off to their parents. Beats an encounter with wolves, or a lion, I suppose.


----------



## Tojo (4 Nov 2015)

A recently demised roe deer, stashed it in the woods and went back in my land rover and collected it gralloched it and hung it for a few days in my garage.....then yum, venison...


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2015)

Found a rolex watch, wallet with over a £1000 in it(Approach to Chain Bar, J26 M62), 15,000 unsigned credit cards.
Just your every day run of the mill stuff, like a human skull at the side of the road.

No Entry sign, still in the shed. Rode to work with it on my back. Also had to ride home with it though.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Nov 2015)

Various gentlemen's magazines, bright pink marital aids (plural) including cleaning liquid, lubrication, gloves and instructions, a birching rod.
Various hats, gloves, scarves, jerseys and standard men's and ladies underwear.
Wallet with cash and cards, returned to owner
House keys not returned (unable to identify)
Lights a plenty
Roadkill a plenty (always moved to side of the road)
Fridges, freezers, microwaves, TV's, etc (Ireland sadly with their you have to pay to get rid of it approach)
An MOD rifle cleaning kit (complete and not well used)
Numerous used rifle cartridges (too numerous to even care about)
A flask (contents still hot), a spoon and plate, plus too many water bottles to bother about anymore


----------



## MichaelW2 (4 Nov 2015)

Pliers
Work gloves (new)
big pile of zip ties
I've yet to find the proceeds of a drug deal gone wrong or a bank robbery gone right.
Dead bodies are more of a dog-walker speciality, not really a cycling thing. Does dog-forums have a thread on "have you ever found a corpse?"


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Nov 2015)

I've just remembered, about six years ago, a large roll of 3M sandpaper , I still have about half of it left.


----------



## Oldbloke (4 Nov 2015)

Propped up at a 45 degree angle in a deep ditch, my very pi55ed neighbour.


----------



## Lonestar (4 Nov 2015)

Found a blackberry mobile on the top of the Bow Flyover early one morning.No cars about but not so sure it was clever to pick it up.Got it back to owner who I met at Mile End tube.

On a sidenote I do remember having a mechanical problem on the same flyover,chain jammed whereas I had to walk and freewheel to the bottom one morning,also.


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2015)

MichaelW2 said:


> Pliers
> Work gloves (new)
> big pile of zip ties
> I've yet to find the proceeds of a drug deal gone wrong or a bank robbery gone right.
> Dead bodies are more of a dog-walker speciality, not really a cycling thing. Does dog-forums have a thread on "have you ever found a corpse?"


Found a heavy coffin. Didn't check inside, just reported it.


----------



## AM1 (4 Nov 2015)

Joking apart I think it's appalling the amount of rubbish that you do see at the side of the road, I don't mean random finds, just general waste that has probably been thrown out car/van Windows etc


----------



## youngoldbloke (4 Nov 2015)

AM1 said:


> Joking apart I think it's appalling the amount of rubbish that you do see at the side of the road, I don't mean random finds, just general waste that has probably been thrown out car/van Windows etc


Yes - there is a ring of fast-food rubbish about a burgers-eating-time distance around local towns, now being exposed as the verges die back and the hedges are clipped. Fly tipping has increased disgracefully too.


----------



## Tojo (4 Nov 2015)

I live less than half a mile from mc-d's and a kfc next to it I think its their problem as they generate so much packaging rubbish, burger boxes, chip bags, paper cups, straws and then they put all of this in another bag...!, its all over the sides of the roads round here, it really pi55es me off, they have mc everything except mc bins......


----------



## subaqua (4 Nov 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> *Various gentlemen's magazines, bright pink marital aids (plural) including cleaning liquid, lubrication, gloves and instructions, a birching rod.
> Various hats, gloves, scarves, jerseys and standard men's and ladies underwear.*
> Wallet with cash and cards, returned to owner
> House keys not returned (unable to identify)
> ...




there is too much coincidence there!

and things I have found. 

plenty of Grumble, and it appeared in the same place regularly when I was a 15yr old out riding the lanes of cheshire n N Wales after school. 

when it was found by somebody else at home it took a lot of explaining !


----------



## subaqua (4 Nov 2015)

Tojo said:


> I live less than half a mile from mc-d's and a kfc next to it I think its their problem as they generate so much packaging rubbish, burger boxes, chip bags, paper cups, straws and then they put all of this in another bag...!, its all over the sides of the roads round here, it really pi55es me off, they have mc everything except mc bins......




they do have lots of Mc Bins. its just the entitled Yoof think they don't have to bother with things like bins.


----------



## screenman (4 Nov 2015)

subaqua said:


> they do have lots of Mc Bins. its just the entitled Yoof think they don't have to bother with things like bins.



Not just the Yoof, I have spoken to older people who have dropped rubbish. I am not one to keep quiet when I see someone littering, one day it will back fire on me I know.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Nov 2015)

subaqua said:


> there is too much coincidence there!


We were variously cycling through Sweden, Norway & Finland... for most of those items but the ladies implements were in the main road (A49) just outside Weaverham. Clothing - well just pick your country really!


----------



## sarahale (4 Nov 2015)

A little black cat, obviously been hit by a car in the gutter on a very busy road. It was dark and she was invisible to the cars. I picked up out the road expecting to be dead but gave a little wimper. So rang round everyone I know begging for a lift to an emergancy vets, knocked on some of the houses down the street and managed to borrow some towels.

Anyway long story shortened a lot she had fractured a number of bones in her skull and a leg but she survived! 

The owners were very grateful she had actually been missing a month and I found her 20miles from where she lived.


----------



## Globalti (4 Nov 2015)

A cow's head with a neat hole in the temple. I used to stop every day and stare at it for a while.

A laptop bag with some snails living inside and some business cards. I phoned the owner and he replied "Oh, that was stolen from my car months ago. I've replaced everything now."

A 2006 Specialized Roubaix in my size, dumped off a bridge in my road, in brand new condition. That was what got me into road riding, once the Police had given it back to me.


----------



## Mrs M (4 Nov 2015)

A rotting deer with the most spectacular antlers .
Also a well concealed ditch, that I ended up in to chest height. There were raspberries growing there and when I got home I had a purple bum with all the poor rasps I had squished .


----------



## Mrs M (4 Nov 2015)

sarahale said:


> A little black cat, obviously been hit by a car in the gutter on a very busy road. It was dark and she was invisible to the cars. I picked up out the road expecting to be dead but gave a little wimper. So rang round everyone I know begging for a lift to an emergancy vets, knocked on some of the houses down the street and managed to borrow some towels.
> 
> Anyway long story shortened a lot she had fractured a number of bones in her skull and a leg but she survived!
> 
> The owners were very grateful she had actually been missing a month and I found her 20miles from where she lived.


Aw, well done, one very lucky wee cat  .


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Nov 2015)

sarahale said:


> A little black cat, obviously been hit by a car in the gutter on a very busy road. It was dark and she was invisible to the cars. I picked up out the road expecting to be dead but gave a little wimper. So rang round everyone I know begging for a lift to an emergancy vets, knocked on some of the houses down the street and managed to borrow some towels.
> 
> Anyway long story shortened a lot she had fractured a number of bones in her skull and a leg but she survived!
> 
> The owners were very grateful she had actually been missing a month and I found her 20miles from where she lived.



The best story so far in this thread!


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Nov 2015)

A complete roll of blue painters' tape, less than an hour ago. New, brand name.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Nov 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> A complete roll of blue painters' tape, less than an hour ago. New, brand name.


Had to Google that, you mean masking tape, expensive here.
Good find!


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Nov 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Had to Google that, you mean masking tape, expensive here.
> Good find!


I'll have to try and use it for something. I was just riding past some pipeline pressure pump or something and there it was. No signs of painting around the pipeline or wells, I think it's unrelated.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'll have to try and use it for something. I was just riding past some pipeline pressure pump or something and there it was. No signs of painting around the pipeline or wells, I think it's unrelated.


You left the pipes!


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Nov 2015)

If I didn't , the county gendarme who lives around the corner would have me before the sheriff before I could have my supper.


----------



## Davos87 (5 Nov 2015)

A brand spanking new boomerang on the verge at the side of the road. Inspected it and thought what use can I possibly have for that, threw it over the hedge and.................


----------

